# Espuma RD50 My Findings.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*After the great idea of a group buy on the Espuma RD50 by DMH-01...:thumb:

Got my bottle a bit back and having cleaned the tyres on the POLO and 75.

Time to play.

Still not nailed the smell but not invasive, very runny formula and yellow in colour.

So very old Rubber here...










Bottle weighed...886 grams.

Little applied to a sponge and half the tyre done... for 50/50 purposes.










Left weight of 884 grams.

Did the front tyre an oldish tyre but same make and shows design change.

This the whole tyre done taking weight to 882 grams.










Closer pics of the 50/50 on the rear... this after some 5 mins or so...










I did say a very old tyre....:lol:

Now same tyre but lower section...










All these were with one application... i did all the remaining tyres and did the other half of the rear tyre.

Weight now...873 grams.

Really liking this and hope it holds up well, after 10 minutes i tried swiping finger through it and had no product transfer and as a result left no mark in the finish.

Gave a very nice satin finish a very natural look... having used on the rover with newer rubber it did look a bit more glossy so tyre age seams to affect the look as will as we always say the actual rubber design and compound and why one dressing looks one way on one tyre and possibly another way on another.

Now do the rover tyres and taped off one to test Meguiar's Endurance, Espuma RD 50 and Autosmart highstyle.










Tape Removed after application..










Endurance alongside RD 50.










RD 50 alongside Highstyle.










Highstyle alongside Endurance.










All had one application and all enhanced the tyre's look ill see how they go.*


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Great idea. 

Looks like a nice product. 

I really don't like Meg Endurance, horrible to use and looks way too shiny/sticky. The finish of the RD50 is much nicer.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah as said above megs is way to shiny for my liking, the difference between espuma and highstyle is quite close actually


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great test James. I love the finish of RD50 on those Polo tyres, looks very natural and as you say it's not sticky at all.

I also bought a bottle from Dan the Man and i'm well impressed with it. Applied it to my tyres on the CC 3 weeks ago, and still after no wash, it looks superb.

Little snapshot of it on the tyres on a VW Golf i did on Saturday


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

Looking good, cant wait to receive mine now lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love the new look tyre dressings! You'll have to update this thread each week with how they're lasting!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea cheers James :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great review and test James :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

James ,what did you use to apply rd50,cheers.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

kev999 said:


> James ,what did you use to apply rd50,cheers.


According to the picher and James review, he used a sponge applicator (seen lying next to the bottle) :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kev999 said:


> James ,what did you use to apply rd50,cheers.


As Tips says it was a cheap pack of Autosmart Sponges, i have there dedicated applicator sponges but not tried them yet and since i would be applying 3 different products i wanted to use 3 of the same make sponges to keep things equal.

I know Megs gets a lot lot of shrapnel over its gloss etc but it does smell great.

I have been told by a few though that they have had better results on certain rubber.

One i know from work who is well into detailing did the standard tyres on his st in megs and hated the gloss.

Changed to Continentals and these dulled the gloss down a good deal.

He uses it from time to time still but always puts on the night before otherwise he gets the fling from the megs endurance and not a good look on a white car....:lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good review matey :thumb:

There's some RD50 left in the samples thread for anyone interested.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I kept an eye on these but racked up about 600 miles in a fortnight lots of motorway and spray and puddles on a roads.

I have some pics somewhere but all kept up well for the first week and still rather evident of the original bands to the tyres where the tape covered the clean tyre.

The distance driven and the road conditions are going to affect the longevity the most.

The polo only did about 20 miles first week and sits at about 70 now still look ok still a matt finish and better than bare tyres but as mentioned before the rubber and pattern is an influence also.

So some tyres look very slightly better than others. 

The dressings have dropped off so much now that you would sat nothing on them, only because the front one had tape on can i see there is still dressing there but very very very slight certainly needs re doing and really did at a fortnight.

The endurance is very slightly more evident, however thats only down to the side wall ridges in the outer edge of the side wall holding more of the gel consistency of the Endurance. The lower sections are about all equal.

All were one coat and the Espuma RD50 and the Autosmart Highstyle gave very similar look and equal longevity.


----------

